# Removing a Sedona FP Nib



## keithbyrd (May 15, 2020)

Is there a trick to the Sedona FP nib removal?  I have an upgrade nib to swap out but can't get the stock nib out?  I have tried two different kits and cannot get them to budge - anyone know of any tricks?


----------



## elyk864 (May 15, 2020)

My guess is that is just unscrews.


----------



## keithbyrd (May 15, 2020)

I hope not - it will require a stronger person than I! I have tried and it won't budge!


----------



## Brian in Burlington (May 15, 2020)

Hi I just tried a kit of mine and you can grasp the the nib and comb and pull it straight out .... at least I could on mine .... if it is used you might try soaking in luke warm water and then try again

  Hope this helps

     Brian


----------



## keithbyrd (May 15, 2020)

Thank you Brian - that is what I have tried but it is really stuck - will try the warm water maybe a little soap to soak it?


----------



## Brian in Burlington (May 15, 2020)

I don't think a little soap would hurt .... just rinse well


----------



## ed4copies (May 15, 2020)

There is no magic formula!! The nibs are pressed in with the feed and they are TIGHT!!
Warm water may help, wiggle from side to side, there is a flat on the "back" of the feed, so front to back motion is pretty ineffective.
Soap may help, but I have found it makes the part slippery so I can't grab it.
If you find a better answer, please inform!!

Ed


----------



## keithbyrd (May 15, 2020)

Well I took one out of another kit - so working with two - I damaged the housing on one but I got the other one out!  So I am good to go!
Thanks for the advice!


----------

